# Battery won't charge



## zzandrewst

My battery completely died and when I charged it, nothing happened. I put a battery in it from a family member who has the same phone and then flashed it back to right after I put CWM on the phone. I am going to call Verizon and send it back unless someone knows anyway to fix the battery not charging issue. I was running Tweaked 2.2 with bag's kernel.

Also, just wondering what the likelihood would be of Verizon sending me a different phone as a replacement. I received the Strat because I had a Droid 3 whose screen died and they sent me the Strat on warranty replacement.


----------



## fc127

Are you completely stock now? If so, are you still having the charging issue?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## zzandrewst

I am on stock, but have cwm installed...phone still won't charge.


----------



## acejavelin

CWM Recovery has known "issues" charging a completely dead battery sometimes... Try turning the phone off (if it isn't already), and disconnecting the power cable, then remove the battery, wait 10-15 seconds, then put the battery back in and plug in the charger but DO NOT TRY TO TURN IT ON!!! You probably won't get any indication the battery is charging but let it charge for 4-6 hours without touching it, then try turning it on, unplug the charger after it is completely booted, wait a minute or two, then reconnect the charger, charging should resume normally if it was a CWM issue.


----------



## zzandrewst

acejavelin said:


> CWM Recovery has known "issues" charging a completely dead battery sometimes... Try turning the phone off (if it isn't already), and disconnecting the power cable, then remove the battery, wait 10-15 seconds, then put the battery back in and plug in the charger but DO NOT TRY TO TURN IT ON!!! You probably won't get any indication the battery is charging but let it charge for 4-6 hours without touching it, then try turning it on, unplug the charger after it is completely booted, wait a minute or two, then reconnect the charger, charging should resume normally if it was a CWM issue.


Ok, I am trying now, hopefully this will work! Thanks!


----------



## acejavelin

zzandrewst said:


> Ok, I am trying now, hopefully this will work! Thanks!


Good luck, hope it works... this is the exact reason everyone in the Rezound forum uses Amon Ra or TWRP recovery, but I don't think we have a choice for the Stratosphere. Of course, you could just go to the local VZW store, Amazon, or whatever and get a new battery, the local VZW store might just give you one if you show them it won't take a charge and a new one does (most new batteries have some charge in them).


----------



## zzandrewst

acejavelin said:


> Good luck, hope it works... this is the exact reason everyone in the Rezound forum uses Amon Ra or TWRP recovery, but I don't think we have a choice for the Stratosphere. Of course, you could just go to the local VZW store, Amazon, or whatever and get a new battery, the local VZW store might just give you one if you show them it won't take a charge and a new one does (most new batteries have some charge in them).


Phone still won't turn on after charging all night. I will probably send the phone back, any chance they will give me a different phone?


----------



## acejavelin

zzandrewst said:


> Phone still won't turn on after charging all night. I will probably send the phone back, any chance they will give me a different phone?


Sorry to hear that, was worth a try though... As far as getting a different phone, if this you have never gotten a replacement on this before, it is unlikely they will let you switch, you usually have to go through a few first but it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## zzandrewst

Oh well, worth a try, thanks for the help!


----------



## PowerWolve

This has happened to me before, a couple weeks after I first got the phone. Phone was completely stock, I had done nothing abnormal to it at all, only had a few apps on it. The phone would also randomly reboot every couple of minutes, and when plugged in, it absolutely would not charge. On top of this, it recognized the SD card only about half the time.

So I took the phone back to Verizon, they factory reset it. It worked for a couple of days, then started acting up again. I then tried resetting the phone myself, and it worked perfectly fine after that, had no problems with it again until I decided to root and of course had to wipe everything again. I am convinced my phone is a turd, and yours probably is too. I would try wiping everything (maybe a couple of times even) and see if it works.


----------



## zzandrewst

Ok, so I tried to redo the method listed above thinking I had maybe not done it correctly and nothing happened. So, me being the persistant person I am, I tried again and this time the battery indicator would come on once a minute and then go off, but still not charge. So naturally, I tried the method again. On this try (last night) the phone showed 100% when I hit the power buttton, booted up this morning like it should. I unplugged the charger and it switched to showing 7%, so I plugged the charger back in and with any luck it will actually charge the battery. I will keep updated on progress.



PowerWolve said:


> This has happened to me before, a couple weeks after I first got the phone. Phone was completely stock, I had done nothing abnormal to it at all, only had a few apps on it. The phone would also randomly reboot every couple of minutes, and when plugged in, it absolutely would not charge. On top of this, it recognized the SD card only about half the time.
> 
> So I took the phone back to Verizon, they factory reset it. It worked for a couple of days, then started acting up again. I then tried resetting the phone myself, and it worked perfectly fine after that, had no problems with it again until I decided to root and of course had to wipe everything again. I am convinced my phone is a turd, and yours probably is too. I would try wiping everything (maybe a couple of times even) and see if it works.


If my phone does charge, I will probably factory reset it several times before doing anything else to it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## zzandrewst

So, my battery went from 7% to 6% with the charger in, so I have now cut the phone off to see if it will charge turned off.


----------



## PowerWolve

Not likely, but I will stay hopeful for you. It sounds like you just got a bad phone from them and unfortunately you will probably have to return it. As an aside, when my brother got his first smartphone from Verizon (a Razr Maxx), it wouldn't even turn on, straight out of the box. He sent it back, got a new one, and it's worked perfectly ever since. Sometimes you just get a dud.

By chance, have you tried using a different battery? Also, one more thing I would try is to take the battery out of the phone for a while, and just let it sit for a few hours (maybe overnight). This has cured random problems for me before. Wouldn't hurt to try, although these are starting to be more voodoo fixes at this point then anything really substantial. Best of luck.


----------



## acejavelin

Yea, I'll keep my fingers crossed, but that looks kinda bad... Usually when it's a CWM thing once it's started charging, it's just like normal, just the initial charge from completely dead is wonky.

Now that you have something, I would go the usual routes, charger, battery, etc...

I don't think a factory default will do anything, there is really no need to do it, although this might be a good time to get it back to stock ASAP just in case!


----------

